# want to buy new 40" tv



## seantheman (18 Apr 2010)

We are looking into buying a new 40" full hd tv and wondered if anyone on here has any personal recommendations. I found this one   Is it worth paying that bit extra for full hd as opposed to hd ready. Watch a lot of sport and wildlife documentaries. Thanks in advance


----------



## hippy1975 (18 Apr 2010)

Hi seantheman,  that's an LCD tv, and for the size when you go over about 32" the picture quality on Plasma would be much better than Lcd, so I'd say you're better looking for a plasma.  As regards Hd and Hd Ready - I thought they were the same thing, as in either will only work if you have HD coming in, e.g. Sky HD


----------



## helllohello (18 Apr 2010)

http://www.powercity.ie/?action=eol 
sometimes you can pickup a bargain.


----------



## RMCF (18 Apr 2010)

According to those in the know (and from what I have read) you don't really need Full 1080p HD unless you are going for a very big screen (ie 42" and above). Apparently if you plan to go the 55" or 60" route then Full HD is a must.

The only other advice would be to buy a good brand name ie Panasonic, Sony, Toshiba, Samsung, LG. Avoid the cheapies.


----------



## babaduck (18 Apr 2010)

If you're thinking of buying in Power City, PM me as I have a very good contact there who'll do you a better deal than the website prices...


----------



## G123 (18 Apr 2010)

From what I remember from my research last year HD ready has 720 lines.

Full HD is 1,080 lines with the 1080p Progressive Scan) being preferable to 1080i.

I purchased a 1080p last year but was visiting a friend recently who had HD ready and I couldn't dee any difference.

My peepers probably aren't full HD anymore anyway.


----------



## cautious (18 Apr 2010)

My old Panasonic 19” TV packed in this week after about 20 years service. It owes me nothing. I am now looking for a new LCD flat screen max size 32” and wouldn’t consider moving away from Panasonic (possible exception is Samsung). I know very little about the new technology but visited a few TV shops on Saturday and was given the following advice:



Whatever TV you buy make sure      it has a MPEG4 tuner or you will have to pay about €150 for a decoder box      when the Irish stations (RTE1 & 2, TV3 & TG4) go digital (within 2      years max, I am told). This is because Irish digital will broadcast on a      different system than UK digital. Many TVs sold in Ireland are geared for      the UK system only. Some brands supply MPEG4 tuners as an addition to the      normal UK tuners in TVs destined for the Irish market, but not in all      models. Panasonic have a separate section for TVs in Republic of Ireland      on their UK website but I think not all models have MPEG4 tuners.
 


Full HD is better than HD ready      (more pixels) but this only comes into play when viewing HD broadcasts.      What is far more important is the refresh (if that is correct term) rate      i.e. 100 Hz v 50 HZ. 100 Hz is far better than 50 HZ in both normal and HD      broadcasts. If you are trying to save money you are far better off      dropping full HD to HD ready, than dropping 100 Hz to 50 HZ.
 
  Could anybody comment on whether this is good, bad or indifferent advice? Sometimes it is hard to differentiate between sales spoof and good advice.

  I do not have Sky TV and never will. I currently get my signal from Chorus/NTL for about €50 per month. It’s a waste of money as for a once off payment of about €250 (ordinary broadcasts) or €450 (HD enabled viewing) I can get much the same channels on a free to air dish supplied and installed. I already have terrestrial aerials for RTE1 & 2, TV3 & TG4.
  I intend installing the free to air system soon but am not what tuner/tuners to look for in a TV.

  Can anybody advise on the following?

  What is the difference between a Freeview tuner (the standard on most UK TVs) and a Freesat tuner (supplied on it’s own or in addition to Freeview) on some TVs?


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2010)

cautious said:


> What is the difference between a Freeview tuner (the standard on most UK TVs) and a Freesat tuner (supplied on it’s own or in addition to Freeview) on some TVs?


 
Freeview is a digital broadcast you can pick up with a suitable aerial, Freesat is the satellite equivalent. 
Leo


----------



## paddyc (19 Apr 2010)

I wouldn't go below 100hz, recently got a new 40" and went for a 200hz (Samsung)model. All the cheap models seem to be 50hz, waste of money IMHO.


----------



## SparkRite (19 Apr 2010)

As far as I am aware there is nothing broadcasted in 1080p at the moment  and in not likely to be for some time. 
All freesat/freeview/sky HD is 720p.
So unless you are going to buy a blue-ray 1080p player or watch a lot of  DVD's then IMHO there is not much point in paying for 1080p when its  not going to be used.

However having said the the difference in price is getting narrower all  the time.


----------



## cautious (19 Apr 2010)

Leo said:


> Freeview is a digital broadcast you can pick up with a suitable aerial, Freesat is the satellite equivalent.
> Leo



Leo,
Thanks for the reply. Does this mean that if I want to get the foreign channels free to air from a satellite that I need Freesat? Or will the decoder box that usually comes bundled with the dish take care of that?

Or, if I do buy a TV with Freesat presumably I could save some money by buying a dish only and no decoder box.

Thanks.


----------



## Fiskar (19 Apr 2010)

Thinking of going for one of these myself, have heard great things about them TX-P42G20E (42”)

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1266224400


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2010)

cautious said:


> Leo,
> Thanks for the reply. Does this mean that if I want to get the foreign channels free to air from a satellite that I need Freesat? Or will the decoder box that usually comes bundled with the dish take care of that?
> 
> Or, if I do buy a TV with Freesat presumably I could save some money by buying a dish only and no decoder box.


 
A TV with Freesat means it has the functionality of the decoder box built-in, so no need for a separate unit. That would be a neater solution in avoiding the need for an extra piece of equipment, and may also offer a better user interface than a bundled box. But either approach will do the trick.
Leo


----------



## seantheman (19 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Plenty of food for thought there


----------



## JoeRoberts (22 Apr 2010)

The best website for TV reviews is www.avforums.com

If you are using an aerial then be aware of the implications of the Irish digital switchover in Oct 2010. Check out www.boards.ie where they discuss this in detail in the tech sectionl.
If using sky/upc etc then the digital switchover is not relevant to you as signal is already digital.

Decide if you want Plasma/Lcd or LED
Then pick within that section. research research research

Then after buying, keep your old CRT in storage for when the new one gives up within 5 yrs and wish you stayed with a CRT....IMHO the slimline size and screen size is the only advantage, nothing beats a CRT tv in terms of picture quality for what the majority of us watch on a daily basis.

If sports is your thing I think plasma is better than Lcd - check out www.panasonicshop.ie - they had good deals on plasmas recently but I am not sure if Panansonic are fully compliant with even the expected standard for the Irish digital system in October if you are on an aerial system. If on sky/upc/satellite then no problem.


----------



## MrMan (22 Apr 2010)

JoeRoberts said:


> The best website for TV reviews is www.avforums.com
> 
> If you are using an aerial then be aware of the implications of the Irish digital switchover in Oct 2010. Check out www.boards.ie where they discuss this in detail in the tech sectionl.
> If using sky/upc etc then the digital switchover is not relevant to you as signal is already digital.
> ...


 

Panasonic have MPEG4 Tuners so no problem there


----------



## JoeRoberts (25 Apr 2010)

MrMan said:


> Panasonic have MPEG4 Tuners so no problem there


 
On the surface yes, but if you research in depth you will see many problems with Panasonic Mpeg 4 tuners in Ireland.


----------



## MrMan (26 Apr 2010)

Well first hand experience suggests otherwise, but with any brand I'm sure someone can find fault.


----------



## cautious (27 Apr 2010)

MrMan said:


> Well first hand experience suggests otherwise, but with any brand I'm sure someone can find fault.



I can certainly find fault in my new Panasonic Viera TX-L32S20L.
As I said earlier, my old Panasonic CRT lasted about 20 years. My new one lasted from Friday to Monday (last night) when the sound went on the AV mode.

Ah well, I suppose they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## MrMan (27 Apr 2010)

cautious said:


> I can certainly find fault in my new Panasonic Viera TX-L32S20L.
> As I said earlier, my old Panasonic CRT lasted about 20 years. My new one lasted from Friday to Monday (last night) when the sound went on the AV mode.
> 
> Ah well, I suppose they don't make them like they used to.


 
Well I guess any brand can have bad luck and there must be corners being cut to allow such price drops, but you would hope to get a week out of it at least! I presume you got a replacement? You should look for one anyways. Did you check out the sources going into the TV?


----------



## cautious (27 Apr 2010)

MrMan said:


> Well I guess any brand can have bad luck and there must be corners being cut to allow such price drops, but you would hope to get a week out of it at least! I presume you got a replacement? You should look for one anyways. Did you check out the sources going into the TV?



I checked all scart leads, etc. Everything looks fine. I was so busy today I didn't even have time to contact the shop I bought from. I am not a "technophobe" but not an expert either. Will notify shop tomorrow. I have a technical expert coming on Thursday to install free to air dish. Will have him check it out just to be sure before I return it.

The dealer did warn me that there is no way I will get 20 years out of any brand of TV being sold today. He suggested about 5 years as an average.

Still, I expected more than 3 days.

To say I am annoyed would be putting it very mildly.

My golden rule is never to buy from the first batch of anything, be it TVs, computers, software, cars, etc. Wait till all the snags and glitches are ironed out and then buy.

Am I sorry I broke this rule but I needed a TV and Panasonic have never let me down in the past.


----------



## MrMan (28 Apr 2010)

If you are near the shop you should bring it in and let them look at it before thursday so that everything is in order for the new installation. I would expect more than 5 years from a decent brand though.


----------



## cautious (28 Apr 2010)

*APOLOGY*​ 
  My humble and sincere apologies to Panasonic.

  There is nothing wrong with the TV other than the idiot who didn’t check everything out thoroughly. Following MrMan's post last night, I got up early this morning and checked all the accessories (DVD recorder, VCR, decoder box, CCTV connection). There was a loose connection (I think) down the chain. When I reconnected all, the TV works fine.

  I should never have doubted Panasonic.

  Excellent TV btw. I’m looking forward to an even better picture when I get MPEG4 aerial and HD dish installed tomorrow.





MrMan said:


> I would expect more than 5 years from a decent brand though.



So would I. Especially from Panasonic. I am just relaying what the person in the shop told me.

Panasonic are doing a promotion at the moment and this particular model comes with a 5 year no quibble Panasonic (not just the dealer's) parts and labour guarantee. That must be worth a lot.

Thanks MrMan for the advice.


----------



## MrMan (29 Apr 2010)

cautious said:


> *APOLOGY*​
> My humble and sincere apologies to Panasonic.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the TV other than the idiot who didn’t check everything out thoroughly. Following MrMan's post last night, I got up early this morning and checked all the accessories (DVD recorder, VCR, decoder box, CCTV connection). There was a loose connection (I think) down the chain. When I reconnected all, the TV works fine.
> ...


Alls well that ends well, it could just have easily been the TV but from having dealt with TVs in the past it can more often than not be the sources going in that are faulty.


----------

